# 4 teats????



## goatlover999 (May 3, 2015)

This is my registered nigerian dwarf


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Dairy goats should only have 2 teats, she shouldn't be used as a breeding doe for registered offspring.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, it is a disqualification in the show ring, and L'il Bits is correct- no registration or breeding. Didn't the breeder tell you about this doe?


----------



## goatlover999 (May 3, 2015)

clover


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

The breeder should have known.
Respectable breeders check all kids teats at birth.
That is a major disqualification, your doe is doomed to being a pet for life.
No breeding, showing, or milking. You don't want to perpetuate bad genetics.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a doeling born with double teats 2 yrs. ago, and I picked it up the day after birth when I could get a better look at them in the daylight. The breeder had to know, and should not have registered her kid. I sold my doeling as a pet with no papers and the recommendation that she never be bred. Tsk, tsk, tsk on that other breeder. If you signed a contract with the breeder, I'd take a look at it again,


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Actually I dont think you can even register a doe with 4 teats. You need to contact the seller and get your money back or a replacement. Though if its from the same blood lines, you are likely to see it happen again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, it's a really bad thing for dairy goats to have more than two teats. Since she would not conform to breed standard, she shouldn't have even been registered.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Two years ago I bought two doelings from a woman, they are great girls, they are half boer half lamancha. Anyways they both have four teats, I bought them to raise meat kids not for milking. But when they freshened this spring I couldn't help myself and am now milking both. One has two working teats and they other has 4 working teats but only three are easy to milk. All four of their doe kids have 1 +1 teats. The buck I use is out of a great momma.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

DrakesFarm said:


> Two years ago I bought two doelings from a woman, they are great girls, they are half boer half lamancha. Anyways they both have four teats, I bought them to raise meat kids not for milking. But when they freshened this spring I couldn't help myself and am now milking both. One has two working teats and they other has 4 working teats but only three are easy to milk. All four of their doe kids have 1 +1 teats. The buck I use is out of a great momma.


The four teats are a boer trait. This particular doe in this thread has spur teats, making her useless to milk. No registered dairy goat is allowed to have more than two teats.


----------

